

Site that provides lists/rankings of startups.. - caliventures

hi..<p>trying to find out if there's a comprehensive list of startups.. a kind of digg for startups, that rates/ranks startups using various criteria..<p>i'e been looking/high/low with no luck!<p>thanks<p>tom
======
dirtjockey
tom if you are interested in working on the project then email me at mklein1
at babson.edu

------
dirtjockey
seedtrackers.com but it is under development

